
Guilloches (2008) - mxfh
http://ministryoftype.co.uk/words/article/guilloches/
======
colinbeveridge
Here's a nice way to play with the parameters:
[https://www.desmos.com/calculator/3wrid37iir](https://www.desmos.com/calculator/3wrid37iir)

------
dang
Made the front page after nearly 7 years:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=273054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=273054).

